# hiatal h. HELP ME PLEASE. READ THIS PLEASE!!!!!!!



## TWIMON (Jun 1, 2003)

i have just been diag. with reflux,gastritus and a hiatal h. my question is. would working out cause heartburn and preasure in my chest. im kind of over weight.(well im fat lol!!!!) but when i work out i feel beter about myself. but i swear it causes my reflux or hiatal to act up. SORRY BOUT THE SPELING


----------

